# VapeCon 2016 -Tickets



## Rob Fisher

VapCon 2016 Tickets go on sale from tomorrow night! Yeah Baby! 

Watch this space for details and links!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## shaunnadan

So much of excitement !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DS_vaper

I wish there could b something like this in cape town 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Despite our enthusiasm, we had some technical gremlins that crept in regarding the online sale of tickets  
We need to make some changes and get it perfect.

Online ticket sales will only be going live next week...
Sincere apologies for the delay 

Nevertheless, have a great weekend everyone!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## brotiform

Thanks @Silver , look forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

No problem. We can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rock and Roll my Peeps! Seeya at VapeCon! R50 online and R70 at the door! Get your tickets now!

https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## shaunnadan

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown

Are there limited tickets or would we be able to purchase tickets online in August still?


----------



## zadiac

PsyCLown said:


> Are there limited tickets or would we be able to purchase tickets online in August still?



No bud. You'll be able to purchase as well as at the door on the day. Don't worry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

On the good price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Did this this morning 
WoW so easy 
Just a question:- 
I have my ticket on my phone will that be accepted or must I print it ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Did this this morning
> WoW so easy
> Just a question:-
> I have my ticket on my phone will that be accepted or must I print it ?



Thanks @Willyza 
Good question
We will get back to you on that


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Did this this morning
> WoW so easy
> Just a question:-
> I have my ticket on my phone will that be accepted or must I print it ?



Hi @Willyza
Sorry for the late reply
Best to print it out. The ticket reader apparently can have issues reading the ticket on the cell phone screen.

Just a reminder to all, VapeCon 2016 tickets are on sale now
*Buy online and save*
R50 per ticket online
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html

Tickets can also be purchased at the door but they will cost R70

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza

Thanks, Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie

Willyza said:


> Did this this morning
> WoW so easy
> Just a question:-
> I have my ticket on my phone will that be accepted or must I print it ?



Very good you bring this up.

We were at an event last year where you purchased tickets through itickets, there was a huge separate queue for people that didn't print the tickets as well as people with printed tickets that didn't scan.

So print the tickets as best you can to avoid hassles on the day.

Hope everyone reads this!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

The VapeCon team has a special announcement to make



*Buy 5 tickets online and get 1 ticket free!*

That's right. If you buy *5 tickets for R250 *(R50 ea) you will get a *6th ticket for free!*
That means only R41.67 per ticket - or a saving just short of 17% - and a much larger saving on the tickets at the door.
This is a great way to get a bunch of tickets for your family and friends - and save while doing it. No excuse not to be at VapeCon 2016!

So get to itickets now and purchase your tickets online and save
https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html
The promotion has been loaded. (Just select five tickets and you will get a sixth.)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Sooooo amped for this guys...this is gonna be awesome T minus 17 days to credit card destruction

Well done to the crew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

Dont forget the *Buy 5 get 1 free* promotion when it comes to VapeCon 2016 tickets

If you buy them beforehand online (R50) you can save versus the ticket price at the door (R70)

If you buy five tickets online and get the sixth one free, its an even bigger saving - works out to about R42 per ticket.

https://itickets.co.za/events/360911.html


----------



## SAVaper

Done
6 bought
6 people to run to different stalls for specials.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Lol - I like your thinking @SAVaper !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tisha

SAVaper said:


> Done
> 6 bought
> 6 people to run to different stalls for specials.



Thanks SAVAPER ( hubby) just remember your backpack i've already got mine...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Guy13

Does this Iticket system accept debit cards?(Silly question i know) but for some reason my card does not want to go through, I have ordered online elsewhere with my card this morning, so no hassles there.....


----------



## PsyCLown

Aww yeah, just got the ticket for myself and @Firefly96 
Cannot wait until Saturday now ^^


----------

